# Les backquotes dans le terminal



## deadlocker (14 Avril 2005)

Bonjour tous, un petite question toute bete

J'aimerais mettre le contenu de la réponse d'une commande dans une variable

>fu$ i=\342\200\231ls\342\200\231
>fu$ echo $i
?ls?
>fu$ i='ls'
>fu$ echo $i
ls

En fait, je voudrais utiliser les backquotes, mais nada... Quelqu'un a une idée? Pour réaliser l'opération et pour faire afficher les backqotes dans le term, et pas les correspondances unicode


----------



## geoffrey (14 Avril 2005)

qu'est ce que t'apple backquotes, ca : ` ??


----------



## deadlocker (14 Avril 2005)

Ouaaaais 

````

J'ai trouvé en appuyant sur la mauvaise touche !
 Je tentais en vin alt shift ', car habitué au alt gr '... 
Merci


----------



## geoffrey (15 Avril 2005)

De rien lol (je t'ai pas vraiment aide...)


----------

